# got bit by something



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

not sure what got me but it itches like crazy. Any ideas?


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

raised spreading border
circular lesion
reddened

I'd be concerned about Lyme Disease
Ringworm might also start out like that.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Sort of looks like the beginning of ringworm to me also. Doesn't look like any tick bites I've seen.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Get it checked out..please..


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Ringworm seems plausible to me, too, but I'm not a medical professional, either. Me personally, I'd quickly buy a store brand of Tinactin or Lamisil cream, like from WalMart or Walgreens, smear a gob onto it, then do thorough web searching like WebMD and follow the package directions. Looks like 2-4 weeks of cream application is needed to wipe the fungus out, if ringworm is what it is. If there's a pharmacy around that has a nurse practitioner service, that would be a practical way to get correct medical advice and treatment without huge cost. A quick read makes it look like you need to do thorough washing, including all clothes, and *might* need oral prescription antifungals if a cream doesn't work, again assuming it is ringworm fungus.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

That is almost identical to what is on my leg. I have a doctors appt tomorrow to see about it. 

It started one night when I was asleep. I woke up scratching. It was a small red bump. I put some oinment on it and it seemed to almost go away. Then a couple weeks later it itched again and I had it scratched before I realized what I was doing. It had a small scab and I had scratched it off. That is when it got bigger and made a circle. It is real red along the outside and then yellow inside the circle and in the middle you can feel a bump. It is itchy and makes my whole leg itch. I have never had a ring worm before and if that is what it is I do not want another one.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ringworm is flat and itchy not raised, but the shape and color is correct. If it keeps getting bigger around and stays circular then I would guess ringworm if it is flat on the skin. Rubbing alcohol applied several times a day will kill it, or you could spend money on a fungicide. I just use rubbing alcohol, it's cheap and I always have it on hand.

If this is raised, hot and that size, then I would pour some benddryl on it to take out some redness. You can use that several times a day for the antihistamine affects and even take it by mouth if you want to. Hydrocortizone is also another option, but in most cases simple benedryl will help if you use it directly on the sting or bite.

The only other thing I would suggest is to watch it to see if antihistamines or steroid cream help it. If it gets worse, then you might consider that it might be a spider bite, and seek medical treatment, especially if it ulcerates. Brown recluse bites can cause a lot of issues if they ulcerate and are not treated.


beefree--- that is not a ring worm. Use some antihistamines directly on it or some hydrocrotizone to see if it helps. Ringworms are not hot nor are they raised.

Lyme disease would not be my first concern for either of you because the rash doesn't look right nor does the idea of the raised, itchy perfectly circular bump. Ringworms are circular, but they are flat, and are not hot to the touch, so that wouldn't be my first guess. But ringworms are easy to kill. Rubbing alcohol is the cheapest, easiest way, but anything that kills a fungus will kill them. Personally, I would think it was some sort of a bite or sting with an allergic type reaction to it, and try antihistamines and steroid cream first.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

it's getting better, the redness is almost gone still itchy. I'm very certain it isn't ringworm. I've been putting bleach on it and it has made a huge difference. better than anything else I have tried, though it's not something I think is good for me, it sure beats the itching. thanks so much


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I got into a doctor Friday. He said it looked like a tick bite to him and had a tick panel done. It won't be back till later in the week. In the mean time he put me on an antibodic. Doxa something. It is looking less red today. It hasn't itched since taking the antibodics.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

BeeFree said:


> I got into a doctor Friday. He said it looked like a tick bite to him and had a tick panel done. It won't be back till later in the week. In the mean time he put me on an antibodic. Doxa something. It is looking less red today. It hasn't itched since taking the antibodics.


doxycycline


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

It is looking less red but is still there. Yes, mekasmom that is the name of it. I am not good at remembering med names. I usually have to go look at the bottle. I took some pics of my leg spot but they are not real good. I need hubby to take on while outside. I am thinking about putting a bit of blue lotion on it and seeing what that does. If it is a ringworm it should kill it in its tracks.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've had a couple of those this summer. It would itch but mine would make a large blister; so I discovered mine was poison ivy and had to heal from the inside out.

Yours does look like ringworm only because it is round; however, ringworms, when scratched, show tiny bloody spots in the middle of it. 

I would suspect a spider bite and take soem benadryl. For ALL itcy spots, I've discovered patting straight, full strength "Ammonia" on it periodically diminishes the itching significantly. Also, Tea Tree Oil diluted with water is good to pull out any type of poison that might be inside...also Baking Soda works for that. 

Glad to hear it is getting better.


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 15, 2012)

If it keeps itching and develops a bulls-eye look it may be a brown recluse bite.

The skin will be kinda raised and hard like a callous, start out all red then develop a white center with red around the edges. Eventually the white center will start turning black as the skin becomes necrotic.

I only mention this because I don't live in an area where brown recluse are typically found, I live so far east I can see the atlantic ocean from my living room, but I was bitten while in my garden (apparently they have started to move into our area via packing boxes, we have alot of miltary that come from all over) and it took 6 months, 5 doctors, over 10 biopsys and a specialist to finally diagnose it. During that time I had a 4 inch open wound on my hand with smaller 1 inch satellite wounds traveling up my arm as the venom spread. (Over that 6 months I saw ER doctors, GP's, wound specialist, dermatologists, you name it, and everyone was convinced it was a flesh eating disease, even though over 25 swab test showed no infection....)

Because the spiders weren't native to my area, the doctors never even considered a spider bite. It took a military doctor friend recently transferred from Texas, used to seeing them on the hands of mechanics to give the initial diagnosis, then a specialist did a test for the venom and it was confirmed.

Not saying this to scare you in anyway, just a heads up as to what to look for. I wouldn't want you to dismiss a spider bite because they may not be native to your area...They weren't to mine either.

In retrospect the doctors think the only reason I didn't loose my hand/arm is because I soaked it every night in herbal vinegars, kept it fully coated in manuka honey and sprinkled activated charcoal on it as well. (Not knowing what I was dealing with, I used my knowledge of herbs to treat it with the idea of preventing infection, drawing poison and killing parasites....) The doctor's were skeptical until they got the final diagnosis and realized based on the amount of venom still in my system my wound should have been much worse.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

Whatever it is on my leg is looking as if it is healing. I am thinking it is some sort of spider bite. One of my tick tests came back that I have recently had Rocky Mt. Spotted Fever. I didn't have a clue I had it. I took some pics of my spot, but have not got them uploaded.


----------

